# Getting Noticed...



## lunos219 (Jun 21, 2010)

...How do you do it?

I've been thinking about starting to commission for a while now, and this question popped up.

Well, the question, mainly, is how to do it without posting a LOT of art, and good art at that.

Any ideas?

Also, I hope that everyone veiwing this isn't planning on trolling... This is one of the only art forums that I'm part of.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 21, 2010)

You probably won't without posting, depending on your audience. I've noticed that the most popular artists (and the ones most sought after) are the ones that draw porn, which is on the face of it, a bit pathetic, but you could take comfort in knowing that their popularity is hollow since the people that like them so much, are mostly self-serving fanboys. Clean artists, again in my experience, get noticed for their styles and artistic talent moreso (sex sells anything it seems).

One of the single best clean artists in the entire community that I've seen, is Rah-Bop, she's followed very closely by Silvermoon, Nambroth and Vampire Princess. Although all three of them are perhaps most noted for drawing dragons (which is likely because they're the best dragon artists in the entire fandom, paying proper attention to anatomy instead of fagging it up with humanoid fap material).

The best porn artists, depend on your preferences.. for me it would be pretty obvious, because the two artists in question, again, do proper draconic anatomy and put in the details that really adds realism to the pics, at least for all the feral pics... their anthro stuff isn't something I'm particularly sold on.

So.. I guess... showcase your best pieces and advertise a few comission slots, if people like what they see, they'll comission you. I'm not an artist myself, just another 'customer' so I can't really comment on how other artists get themselves out there. Hopefully some of the better ones will offer you some good advice.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 21, 2010)

Learn when to upload.

Certain times of the day, you have more users on. Uploading when the site is busy can gain more views and therefore more exposure, though your submission will go off the front page fast. Or submit when it's quieter, so it stays visible longer, but there is fewer people to see.


----------



## lunos219 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, I don't post on FA, of course... but on DeviantART, there are very slim chances of my drawings being found... of course, since I don't pay them...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2010)

Improve your skills and get noticed by clients that will actually pay good money. A good portfolio is 5-6 of your best works. This is for the professional industry. For getting people who may not be all they're cracked up to be you do have to post more. Otherwise don't worry about it and enjoy doing art.

Because really if you're doing art you should be addressing all of these questions http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=190905


----------



## lunos219 (Jun 21, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Improve your skills and get noticed by clients that will actually pay good money. A good portfolio is 5-6 of your best works. This is for the professional industry. For getting people who may not be all they're cracked up to be you do have to post more. Otherwise don't worry about it and enjoy doing art.
> 
> Because really if you're doing art you should be addressing all of these questions http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=190905


 Oh, no, I'm not doing art as a profession, I'm just somewhat skilled at it, so I figured that I could make a couple quick bucks. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy doing art, but it's not something I'd do professionally.

Here is my deviantart page


----------



## Zydala (Jun 22, 2010)

lunos219 said:


> Oh, no, I'm not doing art as a profession, I'm just somewhat skilled at it, so I figured that I could make a couple quick bucks. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy doing art, but it's not something I'd do professionally.
> 
> Here is my deviantart page



well what arshes says still applies - work on quality if you want more attention with less posting. otherwise you're just gonna have to post more to get more attention. I would know - I'm a pretty big lurker on art sites and I don't usually get much attention paid to me, haha


----------



## Runefox (Jun 22, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I got more attention, but I don't really feel like I deserve it just yet. I don't post often enough, though I feel like the quality is good. I don't really know much about attracting it aside from "networking", though... On that note, more and better. Just keep going.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 22, 2010)

lunos219 said:


> I'm not doing art as a profession, I'm just somewhat skilled at it, so I figured that I could make a couple quick bucks.
> 
> Here is my deviantart page


 
Ok, first off, no offence, but you are not somewhat skilled at art. Yes, you have the basic shapes ok, but you need to do a hell of a lot of refining and improving to be able to earn some money on your art. You need to practice and practice and practice. Use references to improve certain areas at a time, avoid generic anime crap, and enjoy yourself.

And my first post is still relevant, FA or DA. Both have busy times and both have quiet times.


----------



## zulixia (Jun 22, 2010)

Subtlety, attention to detail, textures...i don't know to many standard artists as it stands...but when it comes to things i love
Narse is amazing at what he does, it may be porn, but the proportions are wicked, the textures are great and his attention to things like eyes and mouth shapes...sorta pull you with power...

If you can put emotion in the expressions your on a big start in my opinion ^_^


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 24, 2010)

lunos219 said:


> Oh, no, I'm not doing art as a profession, I'm just somewhat skilled at it, so I figured that I could make a couple quick bucks. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy doing art, but it's not something I'd do professionally.
> 
> Here is my deviantart page


 
Yes, it helps when you read my statements fully and not just the first couple of sentences. I don't know why you're wanting to make money instead of worrying about actually improving your art. Yep back to my first reply and do not pass go and collect $200 monopoly dollars.


----------



## lunos219 (Jun 25, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yes, it helps when you read my statements fully and not just the first couple of sentences. I don't know why you're wanting to make money instead of worrying about actually improving your art. Yep back to my first reply and do not pass go and collect $200 monopoly dollars.


 OK:
1) I did read the post fully
2) Did I say that improving my skills was of no importance to me? I, in fact, aim to improve along the way, while doing more art to become noticed.

What is with people around here and making assumptions around here, anyway? I say to someone that I'm not a part of the fandom, and they assume that I'm in the closet about it :/


----------



## Zydala (Jun 25, 2010)

lunos219 said:


> OK:
> 1) I did read the post fully
> 2) Did I say that improving my skills was of no importance to me? I, in fact, aim to improve along the way, while doing more art to become noticed.
> 
> What is with people around here and making assumptions around here, anyway? I say to someone that I'm not a part of the fandom, and they assume that I'm in the closet about it :/


 
Well I have to say, and I'm being honest and not trying to be mean, that you've sounded very defensive and paranoid about the whole 'not furry' thing, which I think tends to make people weirded out because it's absolutely 100% okay not to be and there's no reason to announce it at all around here. heck I'm not really a furry myself, I just hang around. we're pretty sane around here, hahaha C:

In any case I think Arshes said what she did because she's trying to emphasize that there's no need to think about what you're trying to look for at the level of art you're at now. You should just practice on art being fun, and practice a lot, and post your best works. Make connections with other artists and be involved. People want to commission artists for their skill, and there's no trick around it. Artists that get commissions are usually active, and have pieces that showcase their abilities. Not much else we can tell you unfortunately :\


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 25, 2010)

lunos219 said:


> OK:
> 1) I did read the post fully
> 2) Did I say that improving my skills was of no importance to me? I, in fact, aim to improve along the way, while doing more art to become noticed.
> 
> *What is with people around here and making assumptions around here, anyway? I say to someone that I'm not a part of the fandom, and they assume that I'm in the closet about it :/*


 
What does that even have to do with what I said? (referring to the part I put in bold). I am not one either, I'm here for the art. Stop jumping the gun.

Your question is backwards. Practice and improve more, then worry about money. If you don't care about improvement first and want to do it backwards, appeal to someone's fetish or whatever the hell they want and sell out.

I personally think the first option is better, it's more integrity as an artist. You care enough about your craft and worked hard at improving it then the rewards come.

Do it the second way you just tend to be a joke on those image boards.


----------



## lunos219 (Jun 25, 2010)

OK, sorry, I did overreact a little.

Zydala, You have a point, and the reason I'm so defensive right now is because I had a run-in with a member of the fandom, who took control of my account and fav'd a bunch of furry stuff. Not that I have a grudge against the fandom or anything.

Also, As you have seen before, I didn't know how everyone would react to me being non-anthro.

Arshes Nei, the comment I made made _did_ have absolutely _nothing_ to do with your post, and I'm sorry.You do have a point, but what I'm trying to say is, perhaps, a bit unclear. My focus, now, is getting better. The commission info will stay, just in case someone thinks that I'm not as sub-par as I guess that I am. Though to be blatantly obvious:
I AM NOT THINKING OF BECOMING AN ARTIST PROFESSIONALLY. I DO ENJOY IT SOMEWHAT, BUT NOT AS MUCH AS YOU SEEM TO THINK.

Actually, what happened was, I saw that little paw symbol beneath your avi, and I was connecting that to the fandom; I know that that leads to a FA page.
sorry about the caps lock, and it's a bit excessive, I'll admit, but it's staying.

Why am I not using quotes? Because the quote buttons aren't working.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 26, 2010)

If you're trying to make money - it makes it come off like you're trying to do this professionally. People see money as a *business relationship* people don't like spending money "Just for fun" (rather they're expecting an experience of fun for their value, not to spend money for the hell of it). Hence paying for a commission. 

So no, you're not getting my point at all. Improve first, find people with similar goals, kill looking for commissions. Otherwise this "Getting noticed" is bs and a ploy for money. Get noticed for the love of what you do right now, commission stuff later.

Yeah my "FA Paw" leads to my ART, a lot of which isn't furry cuz I just give more of a crap about drawing in general.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm late sorry. I don't know if you others have said this but..
First of all don't take offense to constructive criticism from any forum. That's how you lose your respect points.

Focus on prettying up your product with whatever you can. Digital editing does not make it cheating.
You're gonna need *a lot* of art though. The more you have the more people will see and want more.

Either get your ass to it or don't. I don't care how much attention I get as an "artist" cause I don't see its importance as one of the millions that can do it. It's best to make a living off of something there's a chance at, and using your artistic skills to be _noticed_ by friends or something

"strictly business" is practically a joke; not to say your art is.

_Also your a furry bro don't deny it ;3_


----------



## lunos219 (Jun 26, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> If you're trying to make money - it makes it come off like you're trying to do this professionally. People see money as a *business relationship* people don't like spending money "Just for fun" (rather they're expecting an experience of fun for their value, not to spend money for the hell of it). Hence paying for a commission.
> 
> So no, you're not getting my point at all. Improve first, find people with similar goals, kill looking for commissions. Otherwise this "Getting noticed" is bs and a ploy for money. Get noticed for the love of what you do right now, commission stuff later.
> 
> Yeah my "FA Paw" leads to my ART, a lot of which isn't furry cuz I just give more of a crap about drawing in general.


 OK, advice taken. Take down the commission info, work on improving, upload at the right time... And I'll upload a few more things once I fix my scanner >.<.

I guess that my family and other people from the area sort of caused this, being over-supportive. They probably sugar-coated their opinions. Or perhaps they don't know what to look for... either way, thanks for the advice.


----------

